
CryptoTE – An Easy to Use Text Editor with Integrated Encryption - networked
https://panthema.net/2009/cryptote/
======
srpeck
"Compared to other "password keeper" programs, CryptoTE does not force any
structure upon your data: it works with plain ASCII text and does not require
you to fill in grids, key-value attributes, descriptions etc. Encryption is
transparently performed..."

This is the reason I wrote Encrypted
([https://github.com/srpeck/encrypted](https://github.com/srpeck/encrypted)) -
a single 21KB HTML file plaintext editor that uses SJCL to encrypt all data
persisted to localStorage or disk. As a consultant I am often provided a work
machine that I cannot install anything on - but there is guaranteed to be a
browser.

~~~
lighttower
> As a consultant I am often provided a work machine ...

The employment act specifies several tests to determine if a worker is a
contractor or employee. where employees are protected by the employment
standards act and contractors are not. one of those tests is that a
contractor/consultant uses their own equipment and does work at their schedule
from whatever location. so if they enforce you to use their equipment from
their premises does that make you an employee? which means they take income
deductions at source (before you see the money)?

------
antitamper
Just for those using this: this phones home to panthema.net when checking for
updates. You might want to forcefully make it phone home, and then create a
firewall rule for it.

I inspected the traffic and it's fairly innocuous, but you never really know,
unless you compile from source and leave out any third party TCP connections,
which I have done.

------
stygiansonic
Seems like the latest binaries are from 2009? (Or maybe 2010?)

The GitHub repo does show activity from 2014, however:
[https://github.com/bingmann/cryptote](https://github.com/bingmann/cryptote)

~~~
dogma1138
It's not a good text editor either, it seems to be more like a password
generator plugin for a text editor than a text editor on it's own.

It uses Serpent instead of AES, it hasn't been audited, it can't be used well
to cover large files, doesn't really have any good tools to work with text
(RegEx isn't even implemented), uses it's own "proprietary" container
format(which doesn't encrypt metadata) and overall is very inconvenient to use
(e.g. can't use it to directly edit multiple files in the same directory,
could be they want you to use their containers as directories but it doesn't
have a good interface for that either).

It's a nice trivia entry but can't really see any reason to use it or even a
honest reason to recommend it to anyone.

------
skrowl
For comparison, Notepad++ has ([https://notepad-plus-
plus.org/](https://notepad-plus-plus.org/)) several crypto plugins and is
FLOSS

------
mordocai
Emacs has a pretty good "transparent" encryption mode too, for those
interested.
[https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EasyPG](https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EasyPG)

There are some potential issues I'm sure, but so far it has worked perfectly
for me without any problems.

------
neilh23
Vim's built-in encryption is pretty useful, although the default cipher is
weak (you can override this in the vimrc).

~~~
IgorPartola
I didn't know vim had any built-in encryption. I've been using this for a
while:
[https://gist.github.com/ipartola/ea5a88675cc548425ecb](https://gist.github.com/ipartola/ea5a88675cc548425ecb)

Basically, I just do something like `vim foo.txt.gpg` and it transparently
encrypts/decrypts the contents.

------
ctz
"CRC32 value of the SubFile's real data. Used to verify decryption and
decompression."

Nope.

